# Weekly Competition 2013-20



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 U F' R2 F2 U' F' R2
*2. *F' R F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 F'
*3. *R2 U F2 R2 U' R F' R2
*4. *U F R' F2 U
*5. *R' U' R' U2 F2 R' F U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L' B D B D L F' U2 F2 D'
*2. *L2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F L' D2 B F' L2 B R D2
*3. *F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 D F R U2 F D2 L' R2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *B2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B R' F' U L2 B' L F2 D' U2
*5. *U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L' B' F2 L' U R D2 B2 F' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Uw B Uw B2 Rw B2 Fw Uw Rw' B2 R2 Fw D Rw' Uw U' Rw' R2 Uw2 B Fw L' R F U R' U F2 Uw' F2 D' Rw2 U L R B Fw' D2 L2
*2. *B R2 B Fw' D Fw' F D' B F' D Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B L2 Fw F D' Fw' F2 R2 B Rw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw D2 Uw B L B F D' L2 Fw' R'
*3. *D2 U' R F' L Rw' R' U2 L' R D F2 Rw2 Fw R U2 Rw B2 F Rw' B D' L' Uw Fw2 Uw B' F' Uw2 B Fw' R Uw' R Fw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 Uw
*4. *L2 D' Fw' D2 B Uw Fw2 R' Fw' L' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw2 R D' Fw2 L2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 F' Uw B2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 F' U' L' Uw' R2 Uw2 R
*5. *B2 D2 Uw B' D' U Fw L' B' D L B2 D' L' U' L2 Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D Rw Fw D L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 Uw R' Uw' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Uw2 B' Fw' Lw2 U2 R Uw2 B' Dw U2 R U' Bw F2 Rw D2 Dw Rw2 Uw L' F' Lw2 Fw D2 Dw L' Bw Fw2 R' B2 Bw' D' F' L Lw B2 L2 Lw' Uw2 L' Lw' R2 Uw R2 Bw Rw2 F' Uw L Dw Bw F D F' D Dw' B2 U Fw
*2. *B' Bw2 Uw2 Fw Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 D2 Uw L2 Dw U' L D' Uw2 Bw Lw2 D2 Fw L' Rw Dw Rw Fw Uw2 Lw' Fw F D' Uw' Bw2 Fw' D' Dw Uw2 Fw' Lw' R' D B Bw Dw2 U L Dw' Uw U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw U2 B' Dw' B2 L Rw Fw2 Dw' U'
*3. *Uw Fw R' Fw U2 Lw' Fw' F Dw2 Uw R2 F2 L' D2 Lw2 R' Bw2 L' Rw Dw' B' Dw' L' Dw2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw U' Lw2 D' U Bw' R' Uw' L D Uw2 U' B Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw B2 Dw2 L2 Bw' F' L' Dw Lw' Fw' L' Rw' R2 Bw' Lw2 Uw
*4. *Bw2 L F2 Dw Uw2 U L' R' Fw' L D2 Rw' F' L2 Bw Uw L U L2 Bw2 D' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw2 B2 Lw Bw' Fw' Dw U R2 U2 Lw Fw Dw2 U2 Rw2 F Rw2 F Uw2 L2 Lw2 B' Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Rw' R2 Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 Lw' U2
*5. *B Bw Lw R' Fw R' D Lw' Dw2 U Fw' D Uw Rw Fw Dw2 Fw' F Uw Rw Uw Rw R' B' Dw Fw F2 R D2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 U2 L Bw' Fw' F D2 U2 F L Lw' Uw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 D' B' Bw2 F' Dw' Lw U2 Rw F Lw2 Uw Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2R2 B2 F2 2R2 D 2U L 2U U 2L' U2 L 2R' 3F 3U' 2U2 B' 2B F' 2D2 L2 D2 2U B' L2 2L 3R 2D 2U 2R2 D' 2L' 3R' F U B 2U2 B' 2B 2F' 3R2 2U2 2R2 D' L D2 U 3R 2R' F' D' 2R2 F' R2 F2 D 2R D2 F 3R2 F' L B 2B2 R2 F2 2L R 3U'
*2. *2D2 3U' 2L' 2F2 L 2B2 2R D 2D2 2U 2F2 R F2 3U' 3R2 2R' 2D2 2B 3U2 L' U 2L2 2B' 3R2 B2 D2 3U2 L2 2L2 2R2 2B U 2L 3R2 3F 2D 3U U 3R F2 U F 2D2 2R D' 2L' 2B2 2L 2R 3U2 3R R' 2D 2L 2R B 3F2 2D2 3U' R2 3U 2R2 R2 2D' 2B' 2L2 3R' 3F' 2U' L2
*3. *2F' 2L' R 2F2 2L' 2R' 3U' 3R' R2 2D' 3R2 D2 2D' 3U2 U2 B' 3F2 2F2 2D' U2 3R D2 3U 3R B' F' D' 2F L 2L' B2 R 2B' D R F 2R D' U2 3F 2L' 2R' 3U 3R 2D' 3F 2D' 2L2 2B2 2F L' 3U U' 2B' L' 3U U2 2B 2U2 L2 3U R 2D 2U2 R' F' 3U 3R 2R2 2U'
*4. *D B' 2L 2D 2L' B2 U B 2U2 U 3R2 2B' R2 B' 2R 2U' U' R2 2D' 2L 2B 2F' L2 2F2 3U2 U2 F2 2L' B' 3F' 2F2 3U B' R2 3U' 3F 2L2 3R2 3F' 2L' 2R' 2F 2D 2R2 2F2 L 3F' 2F' F 2L' 2U R2 D' 2B 2D2 2U' 2R' 3F2 2F U2 L2 2B 3F2 D2 2F 2L 3U2 B' 2B2 2F'
*5. *3F L' 2R' B 2B' 2F2 2U' 3R' D2 2B2 3U2 R2 2B' R' B L D 3U' 2R D U' F2 L2 3R 3U B2 3R2 3U2 2U2 U B U' B L2 3R R2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2L' F' 3R 2B 2R' R' D2 3F' D 2U2 U' B2 2F2 F D 2R D 2R2 2U' 2R2 D2 B 2R2 3U' U 2R2 2F2 2U2 R 3U' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 3U2 B' 3B 2F2 F' 2D' L 3F2 2D' 3U 3L2 B L2 3D 2U' 2L' 2F' 3L' B2 3B2 2D' 3U2 U' 3F2 2R2 2B2 D 3D' B' 2F 2D2 3D2 3U2 3L D 3L' 3B' 3F D 3B' L' 3L2 F' 2U2 L B' D' 3U 3L' 3F' L' 3L 2D L' 3D R2 D2 2D 3D' 2U U' L B' 2U 3R2 F 3U2 B2 2F R2 U' 2B' F' 3L 2R' D2 U F2 2D 3L U2 3L' F 2L2 3L U 3L' 3R2 D' 2R 2U U F2 2D B2 2B 3F' 3U2 L'
*2. *3F2 L' 3F 2D2 3B 3D 3F R' F2 D B 2F2 3L 3B 2F 2U U' 2B D' U2 3L2 3U' 2B 3D2 B L' 3D2 3B2 3R2 2U2 3B 3D L' 2D' 2R 2D U F2 2D 2B2 F2 3U U 2L' 3B2 2R2 D F' L F R 3D 2U 3F F D2 3D 3U' 3F2 2D 3D U2 B2 D R2 2D' L R2 2U 3F2 2F2 2L 2R2 2F2 2D 2U L' 2D2 2U2 2L 2F2 L2 2L2 3L 2R' 2F' 3D' 3U2 F D 2L' 2R' D' 2B' 2F R2 3F2 U L2 2D2
*3. *3R 3D 2L 3R2 R 3U2 3L 3U L2 2R2 B' 3F' L' 2R' R' U 3B' 3F2 2R2 3B U' 3F' 2D' U 3F 3D' 2U2 3F2 3L' R' U2 L2 B 2L' 2B' 3B F R 2B2 F' 3L' 2R 3D 2L2 D2 3R' 3D2 3L 3D2 2L 3R B U' B' 3U 2U2 R' 3D U' 2B F L' 3L2 3B 3F' 3D2 3U' 2B 2R' D2 3U2 3R2 3U R2 D U2 3B 2F 2D U2 B L' R2 3F2 F' 2U2 B2 F L 2R' 3B U' 3L2 R' 2F' D' 3D 3U 2U' U'
*4. *F 3U 2U 3B 3R2 3U L' D 2D2 3U 3R' U F 3R 3D' 2U' 2B' U F' 2R 2U2 3F U L D 2B' 2F2 2L2 B2 3B' 2F2 3L2 2D R U' 2B U' 3F' 2L2 3F R2 U' 3B 3D' 2R' D 3L' R 3D L2 D' R2 2D' 3D 2U2 U R B' 3L2 3R' B2 L2 2L' D' 2L' 3L' U2 3B' 2L 2U 3L 3F2 R B2 2B2 2F2 U 2R2 2B2 2L2 3R2 3B2 3D' 2F2 3R' 2R' F2 3L 2D U 3L' 2B 3R2 F' L2 B' 2L B' 3R 2R2
*5. *L2 2F2 3D' 3L2 R' 2F' U L 3L2 U' 3B 3R' U2 3R' F U2 3R' D L' R' 2D2 2U2 U' L 3L' 3R 2R2 U L 2U 3F' 2R 2B' 3L B2 2U' 3B' 3F' 2F' F' 3R2 R 3U 2L 2F2 3R2 F2 2R B' 2F' 3D U' L' 3R2 D' 2L' 2B2 F2 2D2 3U2 3R2 B2 3D2 U' 3F 3U' 2R' 2D' 2U2 3B2 3U2 2B2 F2 2U2 3B2 2F 3L F2 D' 2D' 3B 2F 2L 2F 3R 3U2 R2 2U' 2R' 2B2 2L2 2R2 2B 3B2 L2 3R2 3B2 3L 3B' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U'
*2. *F R F2 R U' R2 F2 U
*3. *U' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B' L2 D' B U F' L2 R B2 U'
*2. *B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U L' R' F' U2 R D' B' D L2 F
*3. *L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L B' D2 U' R' B2 D' L2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B' U' Rw R B R' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 B2 D2 F2 Uw' Fw' F U L2 Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw Uw L2 R' Uw Rw2 Fw D' Fw2 D2
*2. *D2 U L' B F' L Fw' F' Uw2 U2 L R' Fw Uw Fw' D2 U' L2 Rw Uw L' Rw2 R U2 R' D Rw Uw' Rw2 B Fw2 F' U F Uw' Fw2 L F' Rw' D
*3. *D2 Uw Fw2 F Rw R' F2 U B Rw2 B Uw L2 R B2 U' F' L Uw' L2 D U' R' D2 Uw2 F2 U' L2 Rw2 R Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 F2 L Rw2 F2 R B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Fw' R2 B Uw Lw' Bw' Fw2 D Bw' Fw Lw' D U B Uw' B2 D' Rw' F Lw R' Uw' U R D Dw Uw' Lw' F R' Dw2 Lw2 Bw F2 Rw B2 Bw Fw F Dw Uw Bw' D2 Bw R B Fw Rw' D' R' B2 Fw2 D Uw' Fw' U B' U' Bw'
*2. *Lw Rw' R2 U' R' Bw' D B2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' L2 U' F' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' U' Fw D' Dw' Uw2 Rw' Bw L2 Bw' D U2 Lw2 R' Uw2 U2 F U2 R U2 L' Bw' Fw' Dw' U' Bw Dw' U2 B2 Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw D2 Fw Dw' Uw L R Uw2
*3. *L' Fw2 Lw' D R2 F2 L' R Uw L2 B2 D U2 L2 D Lw' Rw R' D Fw' D2 Lw' R2 Bw D Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw Lw' B2 Rw' Fw2 U Lw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 D' L B2 Rw' R' U' L2 Rw2 R' U Lw2 Uw2 B2 Fw Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw' B U2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L' U' B' 3F2 L2 2D' 2U2 2F L' F R 3U2 U 2R B 2R B' 2D 2B 2U2 L2 2R' F' R' D' 2R 2D2 U' 3R' 2U 3F 3R2 2U 3F 2L' 3R D2 3U 2U U2 R' B' 2B 2F' 3R2 B 2B 2D2 2L 2R' U2 2R2 B2 F2 R 2B2 D2 L2 F D' 2U2 2L R2 3F' 2F' L D 2D2 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 3U 3B 3L2 3F2 F2 D2 3D2 U2 L 2B' F' 3U' 2F D 2L' 3F U B U' 3F 2F2 2R2 B' 2B2 3L2 2F2 3R' 2D L2 R' 2B2 2L' 2R 2U' 3R2 R 3F2 D2 3R2 R2 2B' 3L 3B2 3R' 3D' 3F' 2L 3U' 2R 3B2 R' 3F 3U' 2R 3B' 3L2 F2 L 2R2 3D' 3U' 2U2 L 3D 3L' F 3D' B 2R2 D 2D' 3D2 3U' 2F' L 3U2 3F' 3R' 2D2 2L2 D' 3B2 3D 2R 3B' 3R' B 3D 2R 3D' 2U2 2F2 3D' U2 F 2D' 2R U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B' U' B2 L' R' U L B' U L
*2. *L' F B2 U' R2 F' R' B2 R L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2
*3. *U' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D U F D2 R F' L2 R F' D' F2 U2 R'
*4. *U B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F R' F' R F2 L' B R' U L'
*5. *L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' R D B' F' R2 U2 R F2 D
*6. *B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U L R' U F D2 B R2 B2 D
*7. *B L2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L D2 B2 D B' F2 U2 B R2 D F
*8. *F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U B' L U2 B2 L' R' U B2
*9. *L F2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R D2 L' D F' L' R2 B2 D2 R D' B' R
*10. *B L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 U L' F R U2 F' L' D' F' D
*11. *F2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F R2 U' B' R' B2 F R' B2 F
*12. *D F' U F L F2 B2 U B L2 B2 U2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2
*13. *B' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 L U' F L F L U2 L' U2 R'
*14. *F' R2 B D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 F' U L' F D F D2 B' D' F2
*15. *B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 F' L' D B U' F L R D2
*16. *F' U2 R2 D2 F R2 F D2 B L2 D2 L' D' L2 B L' R U R2 D B
*17. *U' L2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D R B F D' L2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' L'
*18. *F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L F' L F' U2 L' D' B2 D2 L U'
*19. *D2 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 L F2 L2 B D B' D2 B' L B' R2 D R'
*20. *R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R D L2 F2 L F U B' D' F U
*21. *U2 R D2 R U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R D R' F' R' U R' B2 L2 B'
*22. *R' B2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R B L' D2 B' U' F U L' B' D'
*23. *D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L R B D' R2 B U2 L U R2 D'
*24. *D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B D B2 R B' F2 R2 D2 R2 F'
*25. *R2 F' R' D2 B' U2 L2 B2 D' L' D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' L'
*26. *U R2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F R B2 L F D L2 R U B'
*27. *U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' D R U L2 U' L2 F2 R2
*28. *L2 B' R2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 F' U F U2 R F U2 F D F' R'
*29. *F' R' U B R' F' D L2 F2 R' F' R2 L2 U2 B U2 B R2 B L2 F2
*30. *F' D2 F L' B2 D B' L D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 B U2
*31. *L' F2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 L' F' R' B2 F2 D B' U2 R2 D2
*32. *B' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B D2 F' U' L D' B D' L2 U2 B' U' F2
*33. *F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F L' B2 L2 B' F2 D' L D' R
*34. *F2 L2 F2 U B2 D U L2 D' B2 U' L' U' F D' R2 B D2 F' D2
*35. *R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L B' D2 U B' R2 U' L' B' F2
*36. *L F' U F2 U' D2 R L2 F' L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D2
*37. *L U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D R B2 U2 F' R D' R2 B' D2
*38. *U' L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R' D L F2 L' R U'
*39. *F' U2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D' F2 U' R F' L' B' F' D2 U
*40. *L2 F' L B L F D2 R' D' B2 R2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R B2 F' U R B' D2 U2 L' R2 B'
*2. *U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L' F R' F U B2 L' B R2 D
*3. *L B L2 U F D L' B2 U' B R2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 L2
*4. *F L B D R U' R2 F2 B R' D2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' L2
*5. *U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R' B' D2 U R2 B' L D R' B2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 U' F' R' D B' D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D
*2. *L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R B D' B2 R B' L' F U' L2
*3. *R2 B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 F L' B F' L R2 D L2 U' L
*4. *F2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' L R F D' R' B L2 D' L2 B
*5. *L' B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F' R B2 F U' R' U L2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R F' R2 D2 U' F U' F'
*2. *B L F U2 R2 B' D L F R U' B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D
*3. *U D' F D R2 D F' U B R U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2
*4. *R2 L' U F2 B' D' L F' D' L' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 D' B2 D
*5. *L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 L U' B' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D B' R D' B' L' R F2 L2 F R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U'
*3. *U2 L2 B D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 L' U' B U F' R2 D' U B' U'
*4. *F D2 L R B Fw' Uw Rw2 U' B' Fw' F2 U Fw F L2 D' Uw2 U2 B D' Uw2 Rw F D Rw Uw2 U' B D' Uw2 B' L U Rw B2 L2 D2 U2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R' F U' R2 U' F' R U2
*3. *D' F B' L' B' U2 D' R D R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' U2 F2
*4. *D2 U2 R F' U' B2 Uw' B2 R' U2 F' R Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Uw2 L' D' B2 D B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' U L D B2 Fw F L2 F2 L Uw2 L Rw' Uw2 L2
*5. *Uw B Fw' Uw Lw' U2 F2 Lw U' Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw' Lw' Dw' Uw U' F2 D R' B L2 B D' U2 F Lw Rw2 Uw L' U2 Lw2 B2 Fw L' R2 F' Rw Fw F' D2 Uw2 U L Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw' Rw F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L' R B' L' U L' U' l r' b'
*2. *B' U R' L' B' R' L R'
*3. *U R U L' B' R U l r u
*4. *R L' B R L' B R' B l r' u
*5. *U R U R L' U R L' U' l

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
*2. *(6, -1) / (4, -5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 2) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, -2) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 4) /
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R D L' D L' D U'
*2. *U' D U L' D' R L' U'
*3. *R D L' U R' L' D' R
*4. *L' D U' R' D' L U
*5. *L' U R L' D R D' R' D'


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 14, 2013)

Only have one 3x3 with me this week.. Will have to make the most of it:

*3x3* - 23.31, 23.50, 23.19, (39.68), (20.12) = *23.33*
*3BLD* - 2:55.72, DNF, DNF = *2:55.72*
*OH* - (38.20), 38.86, (40.14), 38.26, 38.37 = *38.50*
*Feet* - (2:43.41), 5:34.89, 3:10.64, DNF, 5:23.83 = *4:43.12*
*FMC* - *49*


Spoiler



Scramble - B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D B' R D' B' L' R F2 L2 F R
Solution:
F' L F' U2 - Cross (4)
R' U R2 U2 B U B' - First Pair (7)
R' F' R F2 R' F' - Second Pair (6)
D' R D B R2 B' - Third Pair (6)
R' F' R' F R' F' R F - Fourth Pair (8)
B' D' F' D B D' F D - OLL (8)
U2 R F' B U2 B' F R U2 R' - PLL (10)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 14, 2013)

*2x2: * (7.78), 6.34, (4.89), 5.88, 5.93 = *6.05*
*3x3: * (20.57), 18.34, (15.40), 18.44, 16.25 = *17.68*
*4x4: * (59.67), 1:16.48, (1:17.55), 1:12.53, 1:02.94 = *1:10.65*
*5x5: * (1:56.42), (2:14.90), 2:05.80, 2:06.78, 2:07.09 = *2:06.56*
*6x6: * 3:40.79, (3:09.92), 3:34.70, 3:46.35, (DNF) = *3:40.61*
*7x7: * 4:57.19, 4:54.87, (4:43.42), 5:12.12, (5:16.93) = *5:01.39*
*2x2 BLD:* 56.75, DNF, 47.72 = *47.72* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 3:27.81, 3:18.25 = *3:18.25*
*4x4 BLD : 25:47 *
*Multi BLD : 3/3 (23:23)* 
*OH: * (1:24.70), 1:00.33, 1:06.12, 57.16, (43.94) = *1:01.20*
*MTS : * (43.59), 57.48, 58.58, (1:02.67), 56.40 = *57.49*
*2-4 relay : 1:50.04* 
*2-5 relay : 3:52.68* 
*Megaminx: * (2:00.25), (1:46.52), 1:51.32, 1:51.50, 1:52.26 = *1:51.69*
*Pyraminx: * (8.98), 6.51, 6.41, 6.51, (5.32) = *6.48*
*Square-1: * 32.73, (31.29), (37.23), 34.76, 36.25 = *34.58*
*Skewb :* (29.08), 34.50, 31.50, (46.78), 34.04 = *33.35*

4 th attemp 4x4 blindfolded and 1st success.
Slowest memo (19:40) but nice execution


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 10.23 8.52 (4.04) (13.24) 8.54 = *9.10* // Again a PB
*3X3X3*: 25.00 (21.75) (30.12) 30.11 23.49 = *26.20*
*4X4X4*: 2:20.35 2:42.79 2:34.03 (2:44.98) (2:14.70) = *2:32.39 * // A PB


*3X3X3 Fewest moves* : 43


Spoiler



Scramble B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D B' R D' B' L' R F2 L2 F R


U2 F' // pseudo 2 x 2 x 2

pre move F'

L' D L *R'* // Another 2 X 2 X 2 on other side

*R* B2 R2 U R U' // 3rd F2L

B D' B2 D B' L B L' // COMPLETE F2L (18 moves plus premove)

D L B L' f L' B2 L' D L D' // OLL (30)

U' B2 U B2 U' L U B U' B' U' L' U2 // PLL (43)

solution : U2 F' L' D L R' R B2 R2 U R U' B D' B2 D B' L B L' D L B L' f L' B2 L' D L D' U' B2 U B2 U' L U B U' B' U' L' U2 F'


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 15, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.05 5.71 (7.14) (4.05) 5.96 = *5.57*
*3x3:* 17.51 18.60 (20.78) 17.02 (14.74) = *17.71*
*3BLD:* 4:23.68 5:35.17(DNF) 6:28.31(DNF) = *4:23.68*
First full BLD attempt in years =D
*3x3 OH:* (48.88) 58.00 (1:09.64) 59.40 1:03.68 = *1:00.36*


*2-4 relay: 3:27.54*


----------



## KiwiCuber (May 15, 2013)

2x2: 5.845, 6.468, 3.888, 3.516, 5.184 = 4.972
3x3: 16.412, 18.701, 16.963, 18.426, 14.271 = 17.267 
4x4: 1:05.861, 1:18.788, 1:23.341, 1:21.161, 1:21.246 = 1:20.398 (fail)
5x5: 
6x6: 4:36.584, 4:50.008[pop], 4:20.659, 4:16.349, 4:19.852 = 4:25.698
7x7: 
OH: 33.467, 38.129, 31.975, 40.088, 39.745 = 37.114
2-4 relay : 1:41.129
2-5 relay : 
Megaminx: 2:34.031, 3:11.505, 2:44.837, 2:55.725, 2:25.163 =2:44.864
Pyraminx: 10.663, 17.200, 22.563, 18.842, 9.336`= 15.568


----------



## Bobo (May 15, 2013)

2x2: 2.09, 3.38, 2.33, 1.17, 3.03 = 2.48
Easy.


----------



## DuLe (May 16, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 6.85, (4.90), 5.74, 5.29, (8.29) = *5.96*
*3x3x3:* (21.20), 19.41, 19.82, 19.68, (18.23) = *19.64*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:44.81, (DNS), (DNS) = *2:44.81*
*3x3x3 FM:* *35*
*Pyraminx:* (8.40), 6.73, 7.70, 7.35, (5.72) = *7.26*


----------



## SirWaffle (May 16, 2013)

*2x2:*5.56, 5.59, 5.51, 3.51, 6.93=*5.55* 
*3x3:*17.23, 15.57, 15.52, 17.35, 15.79 =* 16.20*


----------



## FaLoL (May 16, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (3.63), 5.35, 5.63, (7.06), 6.53 = *5.84*
*3x3x3*: (20.96), (15.30), 18.84, 17.04, 18.45 = *18.11*
*4x4x4*: 1:07.87, 1:00.68, (59.43), (1:07.90), 1:02.86 = *1:03.81* 
*5x5x5*: (1:44.37), (2:06.15), 1:50.74, 1:48.18, 1:53.42 = *1:50.79*
*6x6x6*: 3:47.93, (4:00.70), 3:42.24, 3:54.45, (3:20.91) = *3:48.21* 
*7x7x7*: 5:46.65, 5:40.04, 5:47.93, (6:12.91), (5:17.91) = *5:44.88*
*Pyraminx*: 7.86, (6.36), 13.63, (14.51), 12.18 = *11.23* 
*Megaminx*: (4:38.57), (2:37.15), 3:14.00, 2:47.29, 3:01.31 = *3:00.87*
*Square-1*: (1:47.35), 41.24, 38.25, (32.39), 53.08 = *44.20* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:31.92*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *3:30.36*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 46.32, (39.72), 54.38, 54.69, (59.36) =* 51.80*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *57*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, 1:11.94, 1:01.08 = *1:01.08*
*Master Magic*:


----------



## Hays (May 16, 2013)

2x2: 3.56 7.83 4.46 1.3 3.5 = 3.84
3x3: 8.08 8.27 12.27 10.02 9.46 = 9.25
5x5: 57.97 69.05 61.93 53.47 64.33 = 61.41


----------



## khoavo12 (May 17, 2013)

2x2: 5.83, 5.93, 4.68, (4.52), (9.32) = 5.48

3x3: 16.06, 15.02, (17.67), 15.99, (13.49) = 15.69

4x4:

5x5:

2-3-4 relay: 1:52.20

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:29.14


----------



## TP (May 17, 2013)

*2x2: * 12.66, 9.30, 12.94, (2.59,) (34.51) = *11.63*
*3x3: * 26.24, (28.76,) 28.12, (23.98,) 27.84 = *27.40*
*4x4: * 1:42.67 1:31.85 (1:47.13) 1:36.38 (1:27.23) = *1:35.79*
*5x5: * (3:38.94) 3:38.09 3:18.60 (3:04.76) 3:21.50 = *3:26.06*
*6x6: * = 
*7x7: * (11:08.12) 10:40.24 (9:28.73) 10:21.91 9:50.70 = *10:17.62*
*OH: * 57.35, (DNF,) 1:02.68, (49.08,) 1:06.76 = *1:02.26*
*2-4 relay : 2:20.27* 
*2-5 relay : 5:44.15* 
*Megaminx: * 3:29.88 2:56.09 (2:52.08) 3:06.53 (4:10.98) = *3:10.83*
*Pyraminx: * (16.34+,) (7.14,) 12.16, 14.22, 10.80 = *12.40*

PB single for OH and first sub 10 solves on 7x7.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.21, (11.31), 16.31, (18.89), 11.97 = 14.83
*4x4:* (58.21), 1:00.51, 58.36, 1:02.38, (1:04.79) = 1:00.42
*5x5:* 1:53.15, (DNF), 1:48.50, 1:44.84, (1:33.77) = 1:48.83
*6x6:* 3:32.49, (3:27.88), 3:20.55, 3:22.64, (3:19.44) = 3:23.69
*7x7:* 5:11.76, (5:11.84), (4:31.88), 4:55.04, 5:01.05 = 5:02.62
*OH:* (25.60), 28.55, 25.75, 36.00, (37.05) = 30.10
*Megaminx:* 2:02.31, (2:17.70), (1:54.42), 2:10.11, 2:00.64 = 2:04.35
*Pyraminx:* (8.62), 13.74, 11.17, 11.66, (19.45) = 12.19
*Square-1:* (32.33), 24.69, 29.60, (16.39), 25.01 = 26.43

I guess a bit of practise beforehand helped XD . So much better than I've done in recent weeks, except 5x5


----------



## Tao Yu (May 19, 2013)

3x3: 9.16, 10.24, (12.59), 10.96, (8.46) = 10.12


----------



## cc9tough (May 19, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.56, 6.10, 5.35, (4.26), (6.13) *Avg. = 5.33*
*3x3:* (19.95), (28.17), 20.40, 23.39, 20.81 *Avg. = 21.53*
*4x4:* (1:42.45), 1:29.81, 1:40.61, 1:32.71, (1:29.65) *Avg. = 1:34.37*
*5x5: *3:03.47, 3:00.28, (2:30.79), 3:04.19, (3:08.57) *Avg. = 3:02.64*
*6x6:* 6:28.19, (6:37.15), 6:27.56, (5:36.52), 6:16.00 *Avg. = 6:23.92*
*7x7:* 10:54.12, 10:44.36, 10:36.01, (11:19.50), (10:21.01) *Avg. = 10:44.86*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:02.58, 1:03.41, 1:09.86 = *1:02.58*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 7:09.17, DNF, = *7:09.17*
*3x3 OH:* (55.61), 50.15, 50.43, 47.25, (41.10) *Avg. = 49.28*
*3x3 with Feet:* 3:35.37, 3:18.37, 4:04.56, (3:02.80), (4:14.75) *Avg. = 3:39.43*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:* 1:38.49, 2:13.67, (2:19.51), 1:57.31, (1:33.33) *Avg. = 1:56.49*
*FMC: 38*


Spoiler



(F R’ U’) (D L’ F2 U L U’ L2) (D F2 D2 F’ D F’ D2) (R’ D’ F’ D F R F’ D’) (L2 B D’ F D’ F’ D B’ L2 U’ F U F)


*2-3-4 Relay: 1:52.70
2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:25.39
**Magic:* (2.86), 2.62, (1.96), 2.27, 2.03 *Avg. = 2.31*
*Clock:* 29.75, 26.45, 30.54, (32.03), 31.02 *Avg. = 30.44*
*Megaminx:* (2:38.96), 2:32.43, (2:21.54), 2:25.60, 2:28.35 *Avg. = 2:28.79*
*Pyraminx:* (15.14), (9.40), 13.00, 13.68, 11.22 *Avg. = 12.64*
*Square-1:* 1:17.55, 1:08.83, (1:21.79), (45.47), 1:20.88 *Avg. = 1:15.75*
*Skewb:* 29.57, 21.07, (15.01), 21.02, (50.31) *Avg. = 23.89*


----------



## JianhanC (May 19, 2013)

2x2: 6.76, 7.79, 7.54, 3.68, 7.32 = 7.21
3x3: 11.98, 14.23, 10.02, 13.64, 12.61 = 12.74
4x4: 1:05.99, 1:01.36, 1:02.65, 1:00.40, 53.88 = 1:01.47
5x5: 1:18.68, 1:39.69, 1:16.65, 1:35.18, 1:34.52 = 1:29.46
6x6: 2:44.01, 3:27.19, 2:39.43, 3:07.26, DNF = 3:06.15
megaminx: 1:21.70, 1:26.77, 1:15.45, 1:24.10, 1:25.85 = 1:23.88
3bld: 2:05.38, DNF(2:36.61), DNF(2:48.92) = 2:05.38


----------



## tseitsei (May 19, 2013)

After a couple of months break 
Quite bad, but it was to be expected

3x3
Average of 5: 18.67
1. (25.45) 
2. 17.09 
3. 21.03 
4. 17.88 
5. (15.72) 

I'm quite positively surprised by my blind times tough... Not as good as they used to be but at least I can still solve blindfolded...
And sub-1:30 also so not totally bad  

3bld
1. (DNF(56.05)[32.93]) Messed up a corner-commutator
2. (1:26.49[29.48]) quite nice solve for now 
3. 1:48.31[45.36] sloppy memo...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 21, 2013)

Results, congratulations to nccube, mycube and bacyril

*2x2x2*(38)

 1.89 nccube
 2.48 Bobo
 2.83 Kurainu17
 2.89 Sebastien
 3.09 antoineccantin
 3.36 Lapinsavant
 3.55 Kesava Kirupa
 3.57 jaemin0922
 3.69 Hays
 3.69 riley
 3.69 FinnGamer
 4.03 mycube
 4.49 Iggy
 4.65 yuxuibbs
 4.97 KiwiCuber
 4.98 kalyk
 5.14 SweetSolver
 5.34 cc9tough
 5.48 khoavo12
 5.55 SirWaffle
 5.57 Sir E Brum
 5.84 FaLoL
 5.96 DuLe
 6.05 bacyril
 6.10 MasterROBO360
 6.57 bh13
 6.91 Mikel
 7.21 JianhanC
 7.38 Lid
 7.45 Schmidt
 7.60 Mike Hughey
 8.05 blairubik
 8.34 Gordon
 9.10 MarcelP
 10.81 MichaelErskine
 11.63 TP
 12.40 YddEd
 17.65 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.02 nccube
 9.25 Hays
 10.12 Tao Yu
 10.17 Lapinsavant
 10.28 riley
 10.74 uvafan
 11.35 Kesava Kirupa
 12.34 mycube
 12.74 JianhanC
 13.64 yuxuibbs
 13.86 Sebastien
 14.07 FinnGamer
 14.83 Dene
 15.23 Iggy
 15.69 khoavo12
 16.20 SirWaffle
 17.26 KiwiCuber
 17.68 bacyril
 17.71 Sir E Brum
 17.86 Lid
 17.95 blairubik
 18.11 FaLoL
 18.42 Mikel
 18.67 tseitsei
 19.64 DuLe
 20.27 bh13
 20.84 ryanj92
 20.85 Mike Hughey
 20.90 Perff
 21.53 cc9tough
 23.03 Schmidt
 23.33 DuffyEdge
 26.20 MarcelP
 27.27 MichaelErskine
 27.40 TP
 29.38 MasterROBO360
 31.61 Gordon
 36.51 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 46.28 nccube
 46.32 antoineccantin
 47.60 CuberMan
 50.98 mycube
 54.45 Kesava Kirupa
 57.18 FinnGamer
 1:00.42 Dene
 1:01.44 Iggy
 1:01.47 JianhanC
 1:03.80 FaLoL
 1:10.65 bacyril
 1:12.85 Lid
 1:16.56 Mikel
 1:20.39 KiwiCuber
 1:21.11 yuxuibbs
 1:27.15 ryanj92
 1:34.38 cc9tough
 1:36.97 TP
 1:54.35 Schmidt
 2:00.87 MichaelErskine
 2:25.93 MatsBergsten
 2:32.39 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:01.41 Hays
 1:28.77 nccube
 1:29.46 JianhanC
 1:34.92 mycube
 1:48.83 Dene
 1:50.78 FaLoL
 2:00.65 FinnGamer
 2:06.56 bacyril
 2:09.48 Iggy
 2:37.47 yuxuibbs
 2:40.95 Mikel
 2:51.49 ryanj92
 3:02.65 cc9tough
 3:26.06 TP
 3:45.33 MichaelErskine
 5:11.06 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(13)

 3:03.67 mycube
 3:06.15 JianhanC
 3:13.56 nccube
 3:23.69 Dene
 3:40.61 bacyril
 3:48.21 FaLoL
 4:25.69 KiwiCuber
 4:38.19 FinnGamer
 4:52.56 yuxuibbs
 5:27.37 ryanj92
 6:12.13 Mikel
 6:23.92 cc9tough
11:02.67 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:23.12 mycube
 4:58.72 nccube
 5:01.39 bacyril
 5:02.62 Dene
 5:44.87 FaLoL
 9:33.37 ryanj92
10:17.62 TP
10:44.83 cc9tough
21:40.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.48 nccube
 19.34 uesyuu
 20.60 yuxuibbs
 25.16 mycube
 26.82 Lid
 29.75 FinnGamer
 30.10 Dene
 30.39 Iggy
 37.11 KiwiCuber
 38.50 DuffyEdge
 41.88 Mikel
 46.86 bh13
 49.28 cc9tough
 51.80 FaLoL
 1:00.36 Sir E Brum
 1:01.20 bacyril
 1:02.26 TP
 1:03.83 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 44.52 antoineccantin
 2:38.71 nccube
 3:39.43 cc9tough
 4:43.12 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 12.55 nccube
 15.94 Sebastien
 19.09 Iggy
 24.91 MatsBergsten
 25.21 Mike Hughey
 27.00 Mikel
 47.72 bacyril
 48.03 Schmidt
 55.75 Lapinsavant
 1:01.08 FaLoL
 1:02.58 cc9tough
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 38.33 riley
 50.69 Iggy
 1:12.55 MatsBergsten
 1:21.99 Mike Hughey
 1:31.18 mycube
 1:36.40 uesyuu
 1:45.67 okayama
 1:52.31 nccube
 2:01.93 Mikel
 2:05.38 JianhanC
 2:44.81 DuLe
 2:55.72 DuffyEdge
 3:18.25 bacyril
 4:23.68 Sir E Brum
 7:09.17 cc9tough
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:11.28 Mike Hughey
 6:27.71 MatsBergsten
 8:20.90 uesyuu
11:28.19 okayama
25:47.00 bacyril
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:09.01 Mike Hughey
26:36.02 okayama
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

39:50.27 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

7/7 (54:02)  okayama
3/3 (23:23)  bacyril
2/2 (14:44)  nccube
2/4 (16:15)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 57.49 bacyril
 1:46.42 nccube
 1:56.49 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:08.91 riley
 1:10.03 nccube
 1:16.04 mycube
 1:19.82 Lapinsavant
 1:24.40 Piotrek
 1:28.08 yuxuibbs
 1:29.22 FinnGamer
 1:31.92 FaLoL
 1:41.12 KiwiCuber
 1:44.14 Iggy
 1:50.04 bacyril
 1:52.20 khoavo12
 1:52.70 cc9tough
 2:20.27 TP
 2:40.96 MichaelErskine
 3:04.75 MatsBergsten
 3:27.54 Sir E Brum
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:25.86 nccube
 3:05.73 mycube
 3:27.97 FinnGamer
 3:30.36 FaLoL
 3:49.34 Iggy
 3:52.68 bacyril
 4:24.30 Piotrek
 4:34.22 yuxuibbs
 5:25.39 cc9tough
 5:29.14 khoavo12
 5:44.15 TP
*Magic*(7)

 0.82 jaemin0922
 0.99 SweetSolver
 1.12 yuxuibbs
 1.58 nccube
 2.20 Mikel
 2.31 cc9tough
 3.01 Gordon
*Master Magic*(4)

 1.87 jaemin0922
 2.83 nccube
 3.81 Mikel
 3.90 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 20.44 Schmidt
 23.89 cc9tough
 26.02 nccube
 33.35 bacyril
*Clock*(7)

 8.64 Iggy
 9.04 ryanj92
 9.78 Sebastien
 9.96 nccube
 10.93 Perff
 29.25 yuxuibbs
 30.44 cc9tough
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.60 Sebastien
 5.27 Iggy
 6.45 nccube
 6.48 bacyril
 7.26 DuLe
 8.56 SweetSolver
 10.16 yuxuibbs
 10.99 Lid
 11.22 FaLoL
 12.19 Dene
 12.39 TP
 12.63 cc9tough
 13.22 Schmidt
 14.06 FinnGamer
 15.57 KiwiCuber
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:23.88 JianhanC
 1:35.69 nccube
 1:51.69 bacyril
 1:56.42 Iggy
 1:58.32 Lid
 2:04.35 Dene
 2:19.32 mycube
 2:28.79 cc9tough
 2:44.86 KiwiCuber
 3:00.87 FaLoL
 3:10.83 TP
 3:18.19 FinnGamer
*Square-1*(9)

 21.46 Lid
 23.44 kalyk
 26.43 Dene
 31.08 nccube
 34.58 bacyril
 34.82 Iggy
 42.50 ryanj92
 44.19 FaLoL
 1:15.75 cc9tough
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

23 guusrs
25 Sebastien
26 mycube
26 irontwig
27 Lid
28 okayama
30 sz35
34 nccube
35 DuLe
38 cc9tough
43 FinnGamer
43 MarcelP
48 Gordon
49 DuffyEdge
56 yuxuibbs
57 FaLoL

*Contest results*

340 nccube
251 mycube
209 bacyril
201 Iggy
177 FinnGamer
170 yuxuibbs
168 FaLoL
163 cc9tough
141 Dene
130 Sebastien
129 JianhanC
124 Lid
116 MatsBergsten
113 KiwiCuber
109 riley
109 Mikel
105 Mike Hughey
101 Lapinsavant
93 Hays
91 Kesava Kirupa
79 okayama
77 DuLe
72 ryanj92
70 antoineccantin
68 TP
62 Sir E Brum
62 khoavo12
52 Schmidt
51 DuffyEdge
48 uesyuu
47 SirWaffle
46 jaemin0922
43 SweetSolver
42 bh13
39 Bobo
39 Tao Yu
38 Kurainu17
37 MarcelP
37 kalyk
36 uvafan
33 MichaelErskine
30 blairubik
29 Gordon
26 guusrs
24 irontwig
24 CuberMan
23 Piotrek
22 MasterROBO360
20 sz35
18 tseitsei
18 Perff
4 YddEd


----------

